# Hiraga 30W



## SagenS (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi

Here is my Hiraga 30w amp.
600VA, 600.000mF, softstart, speakerprotection.












Frank


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Very nice clean layout there Frank. Any system pics?

cheers


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice! How hard was it to make? How expensive?


----------



## SagenS (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi, here is my system.

Homade speakers with Scanspeak 6600, Seas Excel 18/26. Mundorf silver/gold cables. Extern crossover with Jantzen Superior, Mundorf silver/gold/oil, dynabel inductors, Mundorf M-resist and Pathaudio.
Thorhauge tube preamp wirh 802s tubes.
Marantz SA15 with Superclock 4 / powersupply.

The build was a 100 days prosject, 50 hours maby.
The cost was around 1200 USD. Plus the woodfront for 350 USD.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Very nice Frank. Sealed bass?


----------



## SagenS (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi, yes the bass is sealed with a aqoustic-valve at the back. Smal one from Scanspeak.

Speaker is build off 2+16mm MDF.
21 litre camber inn bottom, filled with sand.
Tweeter has a papertube( 100mm with 10mm walls ) going fron front to back.
Midtbass har a aluminiumtube ( 180mm with 5mm walls ) going from front to back.
The rest airspace 
is for the bass ( 54 litre ).

Frank


----------

